# DIY 200 watt cob



## Smokeaholic (Jan 20, 2016)

This will be a list of the thing you will need to success fully rig you up a mini led grow light 12 inches long with 4 COB.I will later next month take pictures and update this post with them.

Items needed
---------------
Thermal paste
Super glue
Solder and Gun
JB weld
Patience
2 100 watt LED drivers(Tip: no higher than 48v supply only to prevent burn outs)
4 100 watt COBs(Most of these "100w" COB only pull around 75w)
1 4x12in heat sink
2 CPU fans

Sources that will be helpful in your endeavors 
--------------------------------------------------
aliexpress(Best place for diodes)
heatsinkusa(name says it all)
ebay(best place for led drivers)
metaldepot(For support beams to hold the heat sinks if you decide to make expansions)

Guide
Space out the COBs evenly apply thermal paste to the back of the COB make a even layer no build up it should not bead out the sides when put on the heat sink, once placed where need be put a dot of super glue on each corner in case a burn out it will be easier to replace. Make sure all negatives and positive face the same directions before you super glue it. Now place the ballast on the side in the middle one on each side, one ballast will power 2 COBs along with a fan. Place both fans in the center of each set of COBs, hook up one fan to one ballast and one to the other. Finally drill for holes in the top corners for the hangers. Now you have a ~100 dollar lamp that beats or matches those $300 lamps. 
Now go smoke you a bowl and rejoice on how you didnt just blow 300.

Make improvements as needed.

If anyone from the web just browsing decides to make one post your craftsmanship on this site please lets help each other.


----------



## Smokeaholic (Jan 22, 2016)

Well this is going to have to wait because jack daniels talked me into off roading with my car now i have a bent drive shaft. Damn you jack your ideas always sound good when you talk.....

(EDIT)
Under more research I have lost interest with leds but if you are interested this post will still be a viable way to make a led grow light.


----------

